# fox farm feeding schedule



## ROOR (Sep 11, 2006)

I found this and thought some of you guys may find it useful....

You guys growing with fox farms, what you think overall?..Is this the schedule you use or close, way off???

They say to use the big bloom right away, but everybody has said the soil is good for 3-4 weeks...any thoughts???

Lata ROOR


----------



## HGB (Sep 11, 2006)

ROOR said:
			
		

> They say to use the big bloom right away, but everybody has said the soil is good for 3-4 weeks...any thoughts???



Say *ROOR* I replyed to your pm on this as well but will ramble it in here as well

FF is a great product and have been use'n it for many years.

IMHO the soil is good for 3-4 weeks but i find around 3 i need to start the girls on some lite nutes. 1/2tsp/gal of growbig to start. max i usely hit is 2tsp/gal in veg (4-5) weeks.

start of flower i mix growbig and tigerbloom 50/50 first 2 weeks then unto tigerbloom/bigbloom work'n up the dose a little each time.

week 5 I hit them growbig as well beastie bloomz along with the flower nutes... just go easy as not to burn  them...

by week 6 I'm at max tigerbloom/bigbloom as shown in that chart....

just so happens my plants are at week seven of 10 if'n ya want to see a piccy 

remember to allways start at like a 1/4 of what they call for and allways check ph as stated on  all there nutes...

hope that helps some  bro

grow on


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm on the side of easing nutes to the younglings...

Which doesn't begin here until they are 12-14 days from their germination.

Foxfarm's Big Bloom has low enough concentrations of nitrogen that nute burn is not likely. But...being as a spouting plants nutrient needs are so slight, that indeed theres plenty of nutrient and mineral available in the their soil as is...applying nutes in those first 12-14 days from germination is...hmmm...just not necessary.


----------



## ROOR (Sep 13, 2006)

nobody else...? I know we got a ton of peeps using fox farm products.

Stop lurking and join the madness...


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 13, 2006)

I perfer to start on week 2 using the schedule.


----------



## KADE (Sep 13, 2006)

The reason it says to use bloom with your cuttings is to promote root growth. The plants like a lil more phosporus when rooting up good as seedlings.


----------



## HGB (Sep 13, 2006)

W ï l l said:
			
		

> I'm on the side of easing nutes to the younglings...
> 
> Which doesn't begin here until they are 12-14 days from their germination.
> 
> Foxfarm's Big Bloom has low enough concentrations of nitrogen that nute burn is not likely. But...being as a spouting plants nutrient needs are so slight, that indeed theres plenty of nutrient and mineral available in the their soil as is...applying nutes in those first 12-14 days from germination is...hmmm...just not necessary.



:tup:


----------



## astra007 (Sep 14, 2006)

ok ya got the fox farm fertilyser formula.  now did any1 bother to find out WHAT type of soil was used?  i've seen clean sanitized and trace element soil only  all the way up to double nutrient buffered.  i have used a type of soil that NEEDED ferts in the first week.  IMHO


----------

